# Thread For Locked Threads



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

We have a thread where we can inquire about banned members, could there be a similar thread where we could ask why a thread was locked? I understand this creates more work for mods, but so does the Banned Members thread.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I think most threads are accompanied by a mod saying they are locking the thread, and usually provide a reason. Unless it's an obvious zombie.

It would be funny if this one is locked, with no explanation.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I was going to say, don't they usually post a reason?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Laurentium said:


> Yeah, I was going to say, don't they usually post a reason?


They usually post something, but not always a reason.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

manwithnoname said:


> I think most threads are accompanied by a mod saying they are locking the thread, and usually provide a reason. Unless it's an obvious zombie.
> 
> It would be funny if this one is locked, with no explanation.


I think it would be even "funnier" if they created the thread I asked for, where you can request the reason for a thread being locked, and then locked it.


----------

